# Favorite Interval Set



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

There are all sorts of interval sets and such out there for different things. I wanted to get an idea of what some peoples favorites were.

I do 6x5 minutes w/ 5 minutes rest @ Threshold to work the muscles more at threshold, and 2 minutes rest to give the lungs and legs a good workout.

For a really killer lung workout I do Tabata intervals, 8x 20sec @ 100% effort level (all out sprint for the finish, 10 seconds rest. Guarenteed to push you to the bring. I've never actually finished a set.

For sprints I do some interesting drills. 2 minutes rest, with 20 second intervals alternating between 2 types. One I start at a near dead stop in my 39x14 do an explosive start and spin out. Second one I start at about 15mph in the 53x14 and ramp up till im at about 110 RPM then shift up gear by gear till the interval is over.

Haven't found a favorite for climbs yet.

What are your favorite sets?


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

when you say rest...do you mean complete rest, as in pulling over and stopping? or just very easy pedaling? might sound like a stupid question...just wanna be 100% clear


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

specialized2k10 said:


> when you say rest...do you mean complete rest, as in pulling over and stopping? or just very easy pedaling? might sound like a stupid question...just wanna be 100% clear


recovery between intervals is always done while spinning an easy gear.


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

specialized2k10 said:


> when you say rest...do you mean complete rest, as in pulling over and stopping? or just very easy pedaling? might sound like a stupid question...just wanna be 100% clear


All active recovery, so no stopping, or coasting just a very easy spin.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

My favorite intervals...

6 x 12oz

Seriously though... I don't mind the shorter intervals (3 minutes or less) even if they are all out efforts. The longer intervals (20 min @ threshold for example) are the ones that I despise.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Just started a set that looks like this:
2 min threshold followed by 2 min spin
3 min threshold followed by 3 min spin
4 min threshold followed by 4 min spin
30 sec all out followed by 5 min spin
I then repeat this a second time. 
After all of these intervals, I recover for about 10 minutes before attempting a 20 min threshold. This about kills me.
This entire workout takes about 90 minutes with a 10 min warm-up and 10 min recovery limp back home. 
No science in this, just decided to try it and get a good workout. It's a beast at least for me. The 4 min intervals seem to be the worst.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

My favorite workout is the pyramid set. 1,1,2,2,3,3,4,4,4,4,3,3,2,2,1,1. On, 'off'.

With on being ~115+% of FTP. I tend to do 'on' minute 1 at 150+% FTP, 2 at 120% and try to keep 3's and 4's between 110 - 115% FTP. 

I like it because it is 'easy' for me and the pain to recovery ratio is 1 to 1. It generates a lot of TSS in 40 minutes. And it suits my strengths while starting to hit a weakness (5 + power and FTP overall). I really struggle with longer FTP workouts........(I still do them tough)

I have a love hate relationship with threshold work/crisscross threshold work. i only truly enjoy it on those rare 'no chain' days that are so few and far between.

My off is typcialy 10 secs of really easy pedaling followed by ~ 180 - 220 watts which is zone 2.

I typically add these just prior to peaking to help 'pull up' FTP and get used to those interval/efforts that are often seen in crits and establishing/pulling back breaks.


----------

